# Ingen æøå i konsollen (dansk)

## Tomsen

Jeg har nogen problemer med min server, først og fremmest at den ikke kan vise æ ø og å i min konsol.   :Sad:  Når jeg åbner mappen via samba shares, fra min stationær, gentoo, så viser den det korret i min kde og fra windows maskiner er det også korret med æ ø og å. Men på selve serveren bliver det til:

```

vestergaard tomas # ls

Ã¸  Ã¥  Ã¦

```

Dette viser æ ø å mapper oprettet fra min stationær.

Mine locales ser sådan ud:

```

vestergaard tomas # locale

LANG=da_DK

LC_CTYPE="da_DK"

LC_NUMERIC="da_DK"

LC_TIME="da_DK"

LC_COLLATE="da_DK"

LC_MONETARY="da_DK"

LC_MESSAGES="da_DK"

LC_PAPER="da_DK"

LC_NAME="da_DK"

LC_ADDRESS="da_DK"

LC_TELEPHONE="da_DK"

LC_MEASUREMENT="da_DK"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="da_DK"

LC_ALL=da_DK

```

og /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

/etc/locale.gen

```

da_DK.UTF-8 UTF-8

da_DK ISO-8859-1

```

Er der noget jeg mangler at sætte eller har sat forkert?

----------

## kallamej

 *Tomsen wrote:*   

> Jeg har nogen problemer med min server, først og fremmest at den ikke kan vise æ ø og å i min konsol.   Når jeg åbner mappen via samba shares, fra min stationær, gentoo, så viser den det korret i min kde og fra windows maskiner er det også korret med æ ø og å. Men på selve serveren bliver det til:
> 
> ```
> 
> vestergaard tomas # ls
> ...

 

Så ser det ut när UTF-8 tolkas som ISO-8859-1.

----------

## Tomsen

Har lige været væk et stykke tid så har ikke fået kigget på dit svar. Men nu har jeg udkommenteret da_DK ISO-8859-1 i min locale.gen fil og kørt locale-gen, nu ser alle æ ø og å ud som spørgsmåls tegn:

```

??rnen

```

Her står Ørnen

----------

## kallamej

Om du kör locale nu märker du att du inte har da_DK.UTF-8 utan förmodligen C eller POSIX eller kanske ANSI X3.4-1986. Du måste ändra i /etc/profile eller /etc/conf.d/02locale också (eller något annat lämpligt ställe).

----------

